# Squirrel with clay



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I got this big male with a clay ball size of a marble very suprised with it also yes that squirrel had its last meal a nice walnut in its mouth


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Did you actually shoot him with the nut in his mouth ... wow ;- )

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

wll said:


> Did you actually shoot him with the nut in his mouth ... wow ;- )
> 
> wll


mhm


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Clay ammo no less. Next, a Hershey's kiss! Nice shot and a nice supper. I made some dough ball ammo, works pretty well but since I don't hunt, dunno what it'd do to game UNTIL NOW. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! That clay ammo is probably close to the weight of a marble of similar size. Good old blunt trauma ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Clay ammo! Now that is cool.


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Did you make the ammo your self or did you buy
it


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey man that is a cool shot with clay ammo...Good blunt trama for sure..Nice shooting BTW

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Tom Stevens said:


> Did you make the ammo your self or did you buy
> it


Make it all myself I get a 10 poound block for 7 bucks now thats cheap


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I've always wanted to bag a black squirrel. I can't hunt with a slingshot here but I bring one to make them move out of their hiding spot. What kind of clay do you use? That'd be a lot more accurate than rocks.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

This also that was only my second black one ever



Devil'sRival said:


> I've always wanted to bag a black squirrel. I can't hunt with a slingshot here but I bring one to make them move out of their hiding spot. What kind of clay do you use? That'd be a lot more accurate than rocks.


http://www.michaels.com/craft-smart-natural-clay/M10114031.html?dwvar_M10114031_color=White#q=clay&start=14


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Clay ammo is my go to choice for chipmunk control in my strawberry patch and other backyard shooting. I get a tub of air dry clay from the crafts department and hand roll them about 1/2" diameter. It doesn't take that long to make quite a few, and once shot in the yard I don't worry about steel or lead laying all over the yard, they just disappear!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice shooting mate


----------

